# Candelilla wax in lip balm ... super grainy ???



## moosie (May 8, 2012)

I've made several sucessful beeswax lip balms.  I recently tried using candelilla wax, decreasing the percentage due to hardness and using the same oils as the beeswax version and no matter what I try it always ends up super grainy.

I've googled over and over and it says carnauba wax is grainy but no one mentions candelilla wax.  What am I doing wrong!

Here is my latest recipe
avocado oil
coconut oil
kokum butter
candelilla wax

at first I thought it was the kokum butter, I went through 50 lip tubes and then tried it in beeswax and its perfect, so now I don't think its the kokum butter!

Thanks for any help


----------



## carebear (May 8, 2012)

make sure you have it absolutely and completely melted.
and keep in mind that kokum can go grainy - just like other butters.
if you haven't had a problem in the past with the recipe & beeswax it could be that the increased temp required for the candelilla causes graininess in the kokum.


----------



## moosie (May 12, 2012)

sorry for the delay, thank you so much for your reply, I never thought of it that way, as it affecting the kokum butter differently.  Thanks again!! Off to experiment


----------



## LisaNY (May 14, 2012)

Also, make sure you get the double refined Candelilla wax.  I have heard the regular can go grainy.

I get mine from Nature's Garden.


----------

